# Assistants Bill Cartwright and Dan Majerle get new deals



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

> An announcement is expected to be coming soon that Suns lead assistant coach Bill Cartwright and assistant coach Dan Majerle have new contracts to return next season.
> 
> Assistant coach Igor Kokoskov already was under contract for next season. Back-row assistant coach John Shumate, added to the staff prior to last season, likely will return to a scouting role for Phoenix after spending most of his 13 years with the organization as a college scout.
> 
> ...


http://www.azcentral.com/sports/Blog/PaulCoro/87292


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

At least we're maybe keeping the team together for one more year....


----------

